# MRC 1631 sound decoder question, is it dual mode?



## mtoney (Oct 6, 2012)

Is the MRC 1631 sound decoder dual mode? I had one given to me, new in the package and I was gonna put it in my brass GP38. I dont plan on putting DCC on my 1 engine layout right now, just use my old MRC analog power pack. I cant find anything that tells me if this is a dual mode or DCC only decoder. I didnt think MRC did any DCC only sound decoders that are both motor and sound controling. That model decoder is NLA so its not on MRC's website anymore to check features and the manual isnt much help with this one question. Thanks Mike


----------

